# DIY sump tank: for the cheapskates



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

Purpose: to provide mechanical filter for display tank. 
Also, my fries always find their way to the sump, I'm hoping this will give me an easier time fishing them out. With so much surface area they won't be blown around giving them a higher chance to live than a drip-type I had before dying before they can even reach an area to survive (this is the most important part for me!!)


























Total cost:
Laundry Baskets x 2 = 4$
Floss filter = 5$ worth
Sump tank = 15$
Bio-sponges = (3 x $1) x (size of your wallet) = ~$10
Total cost: 35$

How to:
1. buy everything.
2. wedge floss filter between baskets
3. put everything together
4. slip under tank
5. measure and slip holes into lid that came with the bin
6. Place on cover and turn on system

-----------------

Hope this helps someone who's also having trouble with losing fries to sump systems, or doesn't want to blow 100 on a baffled system.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

great simple effective idea


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

be sure to change that filter floss every week or else it will become a nitrate factory. An easier and cheaper method would be to buy a filter sock that you can reuse and re wash


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

not for the purpose of checking for fry that get in it, this method is better than a sock for his purposes


----------



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

What pyrrolin said ^^
and thanks for comment =)

To altcharacter: As for a nitrate factory lol? One needs to have a large bio load to have a large nitrate count. I no longer have a large bio load (or if overfeed and theres leftover food rotting out). Furthermore, that floss filter does not even compare to the amount of sponges i have in the bin... it would have made more since if you told me to wash out the sponges... (given that I had a large bio load to begin with). Hope this was informative and thanks for visiting. =)


----------



## crazymittens (Jul 26, 2012)

Just a practical point here...yesterday saw a Youtube video of a guy with a large turtle tank and DIY sump - same idea as posted here. The basket thingy had cracked after a year or so of use - right at the bottom.

Most of the cheaply available plastic stuff is pretty lightweight. You can get small tanks pretty cheaply ($1/gallon or less)... (I have a 30G that's no longer required, would part with it for $20).


All that being said, love the usage of the laundry basket and filter foam. Cool diy!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

lol, awesome!


----------



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

Crazymitten: I'm hoping for it to last for a couple of years or more lol. If that thing cracks... Imma have a flood lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I would give it about 2 weeks or so before it cracks. Take pics when it does!!


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I would say your better off using a rubber maid container as it will be far more durable  but good idea for sure.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

working on my own version of this. Give me a few days and ill post pics.
It will be a wet/dry Plus filter floss.


----------

